# Messy Eater!!



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake's food and water dish sit on a mat in my kitchen close to another rug by the stove. He is very spoiled as all our lil gingers are and gets a little "mixer" in with his food or he won't eat it! For the past couple of weeks, he grabs some kibble and takes it over to the rug and eats a bit then back to the bowl and so on and so forth. My son says he watches him pick through it, eat the "goodies" and let the kibble drop to the floor! He does usually end up eating his whole bowl except for the bits of kibble he is leaving on my rug. Any ideas why he would take the food from the bowl and to the rug?? Not really a big deal, just more curious than anything why he would start doing this all of a sudden?


----------

